# How many go insane and buy your puppy everything?



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

I seem to have come to the conclusion that this puppy of mine is my second chance at being a mom again! 
But this time I have extra cash or I skip things to buy this puppy every treat /toy I see. I take him to the pet store just to see what he likes to play with. its like an addiction LOL :wild::wild::wild:


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Whenever I go to the pet store for just one thing I end up getting 10 other things, pretty spolied.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I live in a small town so we don't have any super awesome pet stores...My achilles heel is online shopping. I fall for the "free shipping for orders over $50" thing every. single. time. This is why I have three nail trimmers and about six collars for one dog. Chewy, Drs. Foster and Smith, and Ruffwear all do this to me. 

When I get a puppy in the future...it's gonna be bad. Real bad.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Even better? My OMG moment today... (or was it yesterday?) I was feeling Gunther's pads and noticed how dry and cracked they were. My husband says "There's not anything for that is there?" I said "Yeah, I massage coconut oil into his pads". That's when I realized that I go to sleep every night itching with dry skin, meanwhile my dog gets pedicures from me. Sigh... lol


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, I get WAY too much stuff for Kaiju. Honestly, he could probably go the rest of his life with just his Kong, an old tennis ball, and his fleece tug and never even care. Also, I'm a horrible collar junkie. Especially the custom collars from collar mania. Oh god, the collars I get from that site....and I'm looking at ordering ANOTHER chain martingale from her soon. AND I just got a huge commission check, so I've been eyeing something from either Ella's Lead or Paco collars..... If I'm not careful I'll drive myself to bankruptcy on collars alone!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Only 6 collars for one dog? :rofl:

Yes... Add me to this list.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

PaxB I'd be in the same boat except my shepherd is a long hair and you seldom see the collar. Leashes on the other hand....(hm, sounds like the start of a pun)


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

missing a few collars plus the ones they are wearing now.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

also not sure if we're the only ones but we (actually wife) customized their Ecollars by tossing the black plastic collars that came with them and installed fancy ones. julie's of course has to be girly pink. we've also only had 1 dog less than 2 years and another less than 1 year. if the wife thinks we're going to accumulate this much every 2 years we're going to need a bigger apartment.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Yep, it's hard to limit yourself


----------



## paradoxlnx (Dec 17, 2014)

Ditch ruins EVERY toy that is not military grade rubber or paracord.

He once spent all day to rip a cardboard box into small pieces.
When there was a heap of cardboard, he walked away.
I think the largest part was 2by2 inches.

He is 10months old and I want to use my money right, I have to buy almost indestructible toys or accept the fact that he destroys it in about 10minutes.


----------



## tcass (Sep 26, 2014)

scarfish said:


> missing a few collars plus the ones they are wearing now.


.....i think you might need to start a 12 step program.....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am really particular on what I buy...anything made in China is questionable. So seldom do I buy random toys for the dogs. Never buy commercial made treats either. My training gear is where I invest $. But I haven't really had to buy anything for a few years, other than some reward balls or discs. 
My dogs don't wear collars unless we are off property, so I don't buy them due to the 'cute' factor.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

love it. glad Im not alone. hee hee


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Who says that's going insane?

Jelpy


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I have a large wire basket with fancy dog toys - since the present residents tear plush toys apart, many of these are brand new (and restricted!). Then there is the large box in the hall closet... toys, gear, etc. When I lived in WYoming I had to stop at the pet stores whenever I visited CO. And they saw me coming! Faux lepard and zebra cowhide print collars; leather collars with metal fetish bears (from when we were doing AKC obedience until I realized the collars were supposed to be plain); dumbbells for training; fur-saver for showing.... the list would be embarassing. And I just ran into this great deal on line for nerf dog toys - bought three of each... OK the third one goes to the xmas xchange next fall...
I quit reading a book on organizing when it suggested a small box by the back door for dog stuff. Obviously this is NOT going to work in my house.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh oh... Living room floor covered, box in corner overflowing.. Toys in bedroom, den, garage, back of car, underneath snow.. Oh, on top of fridge (ones he likes to rip), and box of really good ones in closet. My trainer told me.. Only one toy.. Did I listen? NAH!


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

why only 1 toy?


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

car2ner said:


> PaxB I'd be in the same boat except my shepherd is a long hair and you seldom see the collar. Leashes on the other hand....(hm, sounds like the start of a pun)


Lol, Kaiju is long haired as well and you only rarely see any collar I put on him. Yet I have at least 12 hanging up in my closet....


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

I get my dogs everything. Stuffed hedgehogs, beavers, racoons, Kong toys, squeaker toys, balls, bones, you name it.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

> Ditch ruins EVERY toy that is not military grade rubber or paracord.
> 
> He once spent all day to rip a cardboard box into small pieces.
> When there was a heap of cardboard, he walked away.
> ...


I tell people that some of the best toys for their young dog are cardboard shipping boxes and rinsed plastic milk and juice jugs. They both get destroyed and you have to clean up the mess but they didn't cost you anything but the time it takes to remove the tape or rinse out the old milk. As with any toy, keep an eye on your dog while they play with it.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

our dogs' favorite things are boxes and bottles. also empty paper towel and toilet paper rolls. we even smear some peanut butter on the inside of them.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Every time I go to Petsmart, I stop and look at the toys, collars, and treats .... if I walk out of there with only 2-3 things I didn't go in there to get, I'm doing great! Right now he loves the plastic water bottle (with no lid), and has taken to destroying the box his crate came in.

I've been trying to refrain from going crazy at the store, but there's so many things I want to spoil him with.


----------



## SwtCheeks (Jan 28, 2015)

Guilty as charged! 

It's a weekly routine for us on Friday nights to go out to dinner then afterwards to Petsmart, I HAVE to pick up either a toy, treat, food, accessory, etc. of some sort. Our kids say the fur baby is more spoiled then they are now :laugh:


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

My puppy has a better standard of living than most human children, I'm convinced of it. She gets high quality food and treats, access to any and all veterinary care she needs, plenty of training classes and workshops (I hope to add to this as she gets older and as the weather permits), an assortment of good stuff to chew, and...the toys. Oh, the toys. It has gotten obscene. She's adorable and uses this with both my husband and me. She's learned that if she behaves well, gently nudges a stuffed toy, and then turns The Eyes on us, we will probably buy her said toy.

To her credit, she knows the names of most of her extensive collection of stuffed animals. We rotate them so she has 3-5 out at a time.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Chewy has become my downfall when it comes to attempting to have self-control on buying toys / stuff for Ruger. 

Friday I spent another $50 on a couple puzzle toys, big ol' cow knuckle, some more Fromm, and a $3 clicker since training classes are about to start up for him. And that was _after_ weeding down my cart lol!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Ruger Monster said:


> Chewy has become my downfall when it comes to attempting to have self-control on buying toys / stuff for Ruger.
> 
> Friday I spent another $50 on a couple puzzle toys, big ol' cow knuckle, some more Fromm, and a $3 clicker since training classes are about to start up for him. And that was _after_ weeding down my cart lol!


Same here  Have a big cart full of stuff for this new puppy this weekend.. lots of toys!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I buy them toys constantly but I watch them closely because they rip up plush toys soon after I give it to them. I have to take them away.


----------

